# Possible Pregnant rat ? [Questions on care]



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Apologies if this is the wrong place to post lol

Well as you know i picked up two oldie boys nearly a week ago. And today one of them escaped. When i found his he was hanging around on the girls cage.

One of the girls (Gabby approx - 11weeks) was in heat.

Could they have possibly mated through the bars ? Anyway to check ?

As a side note the boys are now in a different cage that is excape proof.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Could she get pregnant ?*

Yeah, it's definitely possible. The only way to know is to keep an eye on her and make sure her belly doesn't start growing!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Could she get pregnant ?*

Considering the cages they are in, I would say it's unlikely without some serious acrobatic work lol

It can happen in cages with large bar spacing, but considering the spacing of the Jenny/Freddy and the set up of the cage .. it'd be hard. I've had boys run over both Freddy's and Jenny's full of girls and I've never had a problem with them even attempting to get at the girls in the cage. My girls are much more likely to chew 'it' off than well .. lol

But you can always check in another 4 or 5 days, to make sure she comes into heat again


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Could she get pregnant ?*

kama sutra rattie style


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Could she get pregnant ?*



Jingles said:


> kama sutra rattie style


LOL


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Could she get pregnant ?*

I think through-cage mating's are very rare...the female has to be in a special position where she arches her back and tips up allowing the male to clasp her and mate...I believe its call lordosis. With cage bars between they cannot accomplish this or with the most extreme difficulty. I would say your girl is fine


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Could she get pregnant ?*

One way to check: is the area around her vagina wet at all...? *cough* I was there when I saw a pet store rat get preggers, and a friend with me adopted her right then because of that - wanted to make sure she'd be well taken care of... And we looked, and there was some wetness around that area right before her tail... *cough* Just a thought.


----------



## gypsy.rat (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Could she get pregnant ?*

yes it is very possible. There have been reports of rats breeding though cages. Id watch her if I were you...
Gypsy


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Could she get pregnant ?*



Buggzter said:


> One way to check: is the area around her vagina wet at all...? *cough* I was there when I saw a pet store rat get preggers, and a friend with me adopted her right then because of that - wanted to make sure she'd be well taken care of... And we looked, and there was some wetness around that area right before her tail... *cough* Just a thought.


Some moistness around 'there' can be normal in females. I've heard that there can be a discharge after a successful mating when the female loses a mucus plug. Sometimes though, during or after heat, in non-pregnant females there can be a discharge, so I wouldn't necessarily use that as an indicator


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Could she get pregnant ? [Worrying update]*

Ok update for y'all. She was supposed to come into heat yesterday night...no sign of it atall. She is very obvious when she is heat. WHy else wouldnt she come into heat ?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Could she get pregnant ? [Worrying update]*

Some rat's don't always have a regular cycle. Give her some extra days before tearing your hair out about it.

I still don't think you have anything to worry about


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Could she get pregnant ? [Worrying update]*

Righty Ho. No signs of heat so i am gonna take precautions. Im not gonna seperate her from the group but if she is preggers what should i do to help her ? Ive given her some scrambled eggs today. Well tried shes not the most food oriented rat lol I know her protein should be upped so would some eggs a couple times a week be ok ?


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sure, or maybe some boiled, unseasoned chicken? She may be more enthusiastic about that.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

only a week to go & you'll know for sure


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

if she is ill know in the next few days


----------

